
Introducing Worldwide SMS Messaging - Rezo
https://mobile.awsblog.com/post/TxSP0HUNM8FQ1Y/Introducing-Worldwide-SMS-Messaging
======
Rezo
These changes take the AWS SMS delivery from being suitable for ops alerts and
the like, to being usable for end-user products.

On several projects where I've been involved, we'd have to justify why AWS
could not be used, and why we needed a Twilio account instead, like the bad UX
(non-customizable SNS opt-in messages) and US-only numbers. With these new
capabilities, I think some non-trivial portion of AWS customers that are
looking to add SMS messaging will pick this instead as the path of least
resistance, even if Twilio is still more advanced.

~~~
mohsinr
You're right aws sms is good for quick implementation of basic sms setup into
something already baked on aws. Also it will get better and better like any
good aws offering. Good to have more alternatives to sms leader Twilio.

